# Pinout Diagram for 04 Power Window Switch



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

I removed the door panel trim to try to put the window back on track. As I was disconnecting the switches from the door panel, the main connector for the Power Windows came apart, and all those wires came out! It's the main connector for the windows (D7 in the manuals I've seen), and has 16 pins.

Anyway, I got copies of a pinout and wiring diagram (actually two different ones) from a friend, but they are just not right. One shows connections on pins where there aren't any, and one has the black ground wire in a different 3-pin connector.

What I need is a pinout diagram for the 16 pin connector for Power Windows, that has pins 6 and 13 blank (no connections), and has the black ground wire in this plug. 

If I can't figure this out, I may have to buy a whole new wiring harness, and that seems overkill when I can put these wires back in the original plug and I'm done (I already put the window back on track!).

Steve


----------



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

Oops, it's a 2004 Altima 4-dr with power windows and door locks (locks seem to work fine).


----------

